# عمد إلى



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل من الممكن أن تقول "عمد إلى القوانين" بمعنى "اعتمد القوانين"؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cherine

لا. المعنى مختلف. هل لديك مزيد من السياق لتوضيح المعنى الذي تريد التعبير عنه؟


----------

